# Offered package in Sharjah, enough?



## sami (Apr 20, 2008)

Hello ,

I am a single fresh graduate who got an offer in sharjah.
I've been offered on a monthly basisUS $ and AED)
$1500 basic salary 5475 AED
$900 Accomodation 3285 AED
$150 (dunno what for) 548 AED
$250 (food) 913 AED 
$240 transportation. 876 AED

Total = 11097 AED

Am sure food and transportation allowances are not enough and i'll end up using from my basic salary.
The employer also provides: insurance, annual ticket, 28 days vacation.

I am really confused and cant make up my mind, it's my first experience. Is this enough? can i save $1000 a month (got obligations!) say if i buy a used car and share an appartment... again, this is in sharjah.

I would appreciate any insight anyone might give. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

In what currency?  US Dollars? Australian Dollars? SIngapore Dollars? etc Please convert to UAE Dirhams and we will be able to help. 



-


----------



## sami (Apr 20, 2008)

i converted them to AED.

thanks again


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

That's better - thanks.

Accommodation costs is Sharjah are much less than in Dubai, but I really don't know Sharjah so can't tell you much about it or the best areas. I did a quick search on the Gulf News property website and it seems you can get accommodation for the amount you have quoted.

Have a look here GNAds4U.com - Properties


You can eat for the amount in question if you live cheaply, but it depends on your requirements. Certainly there is less to spend your money on in Sharjah as there are no bars or licenced restaurants, but you could end up spending more to get to Dubai to go out.

Even for Sharjah, the package is low and I don't see how you could save even USD 500 a month on that.

Good luck

-


----------

